# question on life jacket types



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

hi,

i own a type 3 life jacket, we are consider chipping in with a few family members to get a boat and was wondering if i can use the life jacket i already have and not purchase a new one.

on the maritime it says its not recommended due to the colour (low visible)... but didn't say you must only use type 1 on boats...

any information is appreciated

thanks,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTGvmeoAADtfgAAQUI/4sqUhUAC///+gMAEirIamImKn5Kep+k0n6Uek81R6j01DT0yg0VPaNJpNqPUbKNAAAAYaI00U9TT1A9NIGjQAAaN+uEUxdNQW07tkD/Fp9+T2qKtrl9k6njAO0Muz9SldEEISw6HF0EZKY8KtW72L4VIqCuaEeIorKnkQzn73kKkY0gO4lpmNOroQJl+fnie1TK+OjsCm0bD5GAVplaMh/ZJtwV/e8lQ3jDCSNDTMnFEHYKLkttMe3BULlNUoCnvH75i0pTLki4pcl8VXLwEKPYbUEbDf6nYTrec9w+y2TwugQGWKijCarmB5YlCBkPyOgLAdcG1fLqNfOrGM43VUcLKVldmk0qxnm3hF5E2pTkYDn9FC0WUBhCiIntQZLmAokbGQ/JjCI4YIqDhe9qTNwsD1IBgkL9Eo6lvF3JFOFCQMa+Z6gA==


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks red,

i guess i need to purchase a type 1 to be on the safe side, incase we go night fishing at least we can be seen much easier.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRszOhwAABJfgAAQQYUgAAUAVAA+z56gIABkNU/SmDUT1PBExplBqm9U2kHoJoyDTQ0EXprlPX34ZV3ztoaMosZQ7a80raE6oT+6X6wXNjYhPS7Bmm0E6PHjlzuMYCLOb/KCSPpuSiyYJMiIhFWbHUON3oqEEaE/NiD+LuSKcKEgNmZ0OA==


----------

